# Need suggestions for Warn Provantage......



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

My 54" Provantage works very well. After finishing plowing today for the latest storm, it looks like I'll only get one or two more storms out of the wear bar/cutting edge. Please give me your thoughts on getting replacements. Thanks!

John


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

dont use metal go to rubber much more efficiant. trust me tried it all rubber is the best at fist it will bounce a little bit but after it wares it will work great i am going on 2 years with mine and we use the quad for every plow so if that tells you anything then i would switch...


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*quad plow*

take a look at my pic and you will see what i am talk about rubber


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Flingit1200s;981880 said:


> My 54" Provantage works very well. After finishing plowing today for the latest storm, it looks like I'll only get one or two more storms out of the wear bar/cutting edge. Please give me your thoughts on getting replacements. Thanks!
> 
> John



Run these for 6 and 7 seasons with no ware at all. 1 1/2 thick. http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html :waving:


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

skywagon;981968 said:


> Run these for 6 and 7 seasons with no ware at all. 1 1/2 thick. http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html :waving:


1 1/2 seems real thick. Is that really necessary? I mean I'm really wondering about doing this, but that drives the price up a bit on those! Sounds like this is the way to go instead of the steel stuff! Could I get away with 1/2 inch?


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

The price is only $10.00 a foot and it lasts a long time did you see the pic of one of my quads.


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

When the corner of the blade hits some frozen down ice does it flex, break or break loose the ice? What are the pros and cons of the poly?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

sassygrasssnow;982458 said:


> The price is only $10.00 a foot and it lasts a long time did you see the pic of one of my quads.


According to the prices listed on that link, if your blade is a 48 inch blade and your bar is 3 inches tall, that suckered run $112. and I'm betting that doesn't include shipping. To me that's pricey for a wear bar! I looked at your pics, but the only thing I saw was your plow pushing snow, wear bar completely covered with snow!


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

sorry yea. the rubber sides that you can see also go all the way across the front of the blade. and i dont use poly i use the same stuff i use on my push boxes.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

skywagon;981968 said:


> Run these for 6 and 7 seasons with no ware at all. 1 1/2 thick. http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html :waving:


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

So is that bar really 1 1/2 inches thick? Wow!?


----------



## paullinrt (Jul 6, 2004)

Cycle Country has better prices for plastic wear bars, but they're only half as thick:

http://www.cyclecountry.com/wear-bars/item/wear-bars/plastic-plow-wear-bars

"Plastic Wear Bars are available in 48", 54" and 60" lengths and are constructed of 3/4" Ultra High Molecular Weight plastic. Plastic Wear Bars provide excellent wear with softer impact for delicate surfaces and are great for paver stone driveways."

Has anyone tried these?

- Rick


----------

